# [OT] GTA2 frei zum kostenlosen Download

## RealGeizt

Für Liebhaber  :Smile: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/54545

Läuft bestimmt mit Wine/Cedega.

Ich lade es mir runter und werde dann hier meine Erfahrung posten.

MfG, Christian

----------

## moe

Ich versuche seit gestern Mittag schon es runterzuladen, allerdings bekomme ich das Formular nicht abgeschickt, und demzufolge auch keine email mit dem Link, entweder kommt timout oder "das Dokument enthält keine Daten".   :Sad: 

Ging es bei dir?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## makukasutota

ich probier auch schon seit gestern mittag das ding runterzuloaden, bin sogar extra um 1:30 nachts nochmal auf die webseite gegangen doch selbst dann war timeout. hats bei wem funktioniert?

----------

## TheCurse

Ne, habe hier die selben Probleme.

----------

## RealGeizt

nein, die server sind total überlastet...echt schade, dass man es nicht auf andere öffentliche mirrors legen darf um es dort runter zu laden.

----------

## amne

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich lade es mir runter und werde dann hier meine Erfahrung posten.
> 
> 

 

Haha, netter Versuch.  :Wink: 

Bei mir hat der Download seit gestern noch nicht hingehauen, aber das wird schon noch. Bin gespannt auf wine-Erfahrungen und Tips.

edit:

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> nein, die server sind total überlastet...echt schade, dass man es nicht auf andere öffentliche mirrors legen darf um es dort runter zu laden.

 

Ja, Bittorrent hätte es in dem Fall echt gebracht - aber wenn sie nicht wollen ist das ihr Kaffee. Vielleicht wollen sie ja ihre Server einem Belastungstest unterziehen.  :Wink: 

----------

## RealGeizt

am anfang habe ich gedacht, dass rockstar genug ressourcen hat um die millionen user wenigstens mit einer wartezeit von einem halben tag zu bedienen.

das war wohl eine illusion meinerseits...die werden da bestimmt bloss einen 10 slot server zur verfügung haben  :Very Happy: 

meldet euch mal, wenn ihr es heruntergeladen habt...wer wird wohl den ersten check out machen?  :Smile: 

----------

## thepi

Das Spiel war echt toll, genial zum Nebenbei-Zocken. Lasst uns eine Linuxport-Petition starten  :Wink: 

pi~

----------

## moe

Was mich ja am meisten wundert, dass Ding was (zumindestens bei mir) timeouted, ist ja nicht der Downloadserver, sondern ein besch*****es PHP-Skript, was ne Email mit dem DL-Link verschicken soll, oder seh ich das falsch?

----------

## RealGeizt

 *moe wrote:*   

> Was mich ja am meisten wundert, dass Ding was (zumindestens bei mir) timeouted, ist ja nicht der Downloadserver, sondern ein besch*****es PHP-Skript, was ne Email mit dem DL-Link verschicken soll, oder seh ich das falsch?

 

genau, eigentlich bräuchten wir nur den link zu einem downloadserver  :Smile: 

----------

## The_Fang

Geht einfach mal auf folgende Seite -> http://www.webfroot.co.nz/index.php?p=1322

ODER:

Sucht im Donkey mal nach GTAINSTALLER

P.S. Ich kann nicht versichern, dass es sich dabei um GTA 2 handelt.

----------

## moe

gtainstaller.zip/.exe mit ca. 336MB ist die Gratisversion von GTA 1  :Sad:  Aber damit kann man wenigstens das Warten bis der Downloadlink funktioniert überbrücken..

Und wenn wir gerade schon beim Thema sind, die "freie" Version von GTA 1, ist etwas modifiziert, und enthält gegenüber dem Originalspiel nur die Windowsversion, hat jmd. ne Ahnung ob und wie man auch an die Dosversion rankommt? Auf meinem betagten Laptop läuft das in DOSEMU bestimmt besser als unter Wine..

Gruss Maurice

P.S.: Bitte keine Warez-Links dazu posten..

----------

## RealGeizt

 *moe wrote:*   

> gtainstaller.zip/.exe mit ca. 336MB ist die Gratisversion von GTA 1  Aber damit kann man wenigstens das Warten bis der Downloadlink funktioniert überbrücken..
> 
> Und wenn wir gerade schon beim Thema sind, die "freie" Version von GTA 1, ist etwas modifiziert, und enthält gegenüber dem Originalspiel nur die Windowsversion, hat jmd. ne Ahnung ob und wie man auch an die Dosversion rankommt? Auf meinem betagten Laptop läuft das in DOSEMU bestimmt besser als unter Wine..
> 
> Gruss Maurice
> ...

 

also bei mir läuft die version unter wine verdammt gut!

----------

## Blackdream

habs noch orginal rumliegen uns spiels ab und an unter cedega läuft sogar recht gut ohne DRI (plöde ati Treiber Xd)

----------

## The_Fang

url removed

Das scheint die richtige Version zu sein. Die Installation verlief ohne Probleme. Der GTA 2 Manager startet ohne Probleme. Habe dann alles eingestelt und mir erstmal das Intro angeguckt. Aber dann wurde der Bildschirm schwarz und ich war wieder auf dem Desktop.

Das passiert jedes mal wenn ich GTA2 starte, ob über den Manager oder über gta2.exe itself  :Sad: 

Wäre über hilfe recht froh. Habe auch so ne plöde Radeon.

----------

## amne

Habe die URL auf den BT-Download entfernt. Wir lassen das nicht zu, da solche Links potientiell irgendwann mal für Ärger sorgen könnten - auch wenn in dieser Angelegenheit die Nichtverwendung von BT durch Rockstar nicht schlau ist.

Der Fairness halber: Ich kenn den Link zwar jetzt, lade mirs aber auch von der offiziellen Seite damit sich keiner benachteiligt fühlt.  :Wink: 

----------

## genstef

Könnte vielleicht jemand mal den md5 der Original-Datei posten? Ich denke viele Leute besorgen sich das file trotzdem über bittorrent, da ja torrents in google leicht zu finden sind  :Wink: 

Da wäre es doch dann sinnvoll zu wissen, ob es echt die Originaldatei ist.

----------

## The_Fang

Hmm... könnte mir da mal bitte einer helfen.

Also ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> Your system requires the use of pthreads but the maximum system allowed stack size of 2052 kB may be too small for some games.
> 
> If you experience problems, try rerunning with "-use-pthreads no" which may help.
> 
> wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger...
> ...

 

----------

## RealGeizt

poste mal deine cedega config

----------

## moe

Hmm, auf der offiziellen Seite bekomm ich jetzt statt timeout ne Fehlermeldung, also hab ich auch mal nach BT-Links gegooglet, und auch was heruntergeladen..

Sieht so aus als wäre es das richtige, jedenfalls ist die Installationsroutine neu.. Aber ist es wirklich so, dass es nur englisch und spanisch oder so als Sprachen gibt?!

Abgesehen davon läufts bei mir unter cedega (noch) nicht, da kommt immer was mit "bad file descriptor", werd mich heut nachmittag mal n bisschen auf Fehlersuche begeben..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## RealGeizt

bei mir will es starten aber bricht ab weil eine grafik dll fehlt. leider steht nicht dort welche  :Sad: 

----------

## DeathAngel

hi zusammen,

habe mir die cvs Version von codega installiert um diesen Threat zu verfolgen - sprich um GTA zu zocken ... Soweit ich das beurteilen kann hat auch alles soweit funktioniert.

Wenn ich gta mittels:

```
wine 'GTA Settings.exe'
```

 aufrufe erscheint schön der Setupdialog (Tasteneinstellung + Sprache). So wenn ich dort nun auf OK drücke erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung + Abbruch von wine :

```
fixme:xrender:X11DRV_XRender_Finalize Free chached glypgsets
```

Die entsprechende Passage im config file :

```
[x11drv]

"VideoRam" = "256"

"AGPVertexRam" = "32"

; Number of colors to allocate from the system palette

"AllocSystemColors" = "100"

; Number of colors to copy from the default palette

"CopyDefaultColors" = "0"

; Use a private color map

"PrivateColorMap" = "N"

; Favor correctness over speed in some graphics operations

"PerfectGraphics" = "N"

; Color depth to use on multi-depth screens

"ScreenDepth" = "32"

; Name of X11 display to use

"Display" = ":0.0"

; Allow the window manager to manage created windows

"Managed" = "Y"

; Use a desktop window of 640x480 for Wine

"Desktop" = "800x600"

; Use XFree86 DGA extension if present

; (make sure /dev/mem is accessible by you !)

"UseDGA" = "Y"

; Use XShm extension if present

"UseXShm" = "Y"

; Enable DirectX mouse grab

"DXGrab" = "Y"

; Use XVidMode extension if present

"UseXVidMode" = "Y"

; Use XRandR extension if present

"UseXRandR" = "N"

; Create the desktop window with a double-buffered visual

; (useful to play OpenGL games)

"DesktopDoubleBuffered" = "Y"

; Code page used for captions in managed mode

; 0 means default ANSI code page (CP_ACP == 0)

"TextCP" = "0"

; Use this if you have more than one port for video on your setup 

; (Wine uses for now the first 'input image' it finds).

;; "XVideoPort" = "43"

; Use this to make your X server execute all commands

; sequentially rather than buffering commands. Will make

; everything really SLOW but can be nice for debugging.

;; "Synchronous" = "Y"

; Enable the TransGaming HUD

;; "ShowFPS" = "Y"

[d3dgl]

"AnisotropicTextureFiltering" = "N"

"VertexShaders" = "Y"

"ClipSpaceFix" = "Y"

```

Ich habe eine ATI Radeon9600 und benutze XFree4.3. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja irgendwie weiterhelfen, da dieses Problem mit der Fehlermeldung auch bei anderen Spielen kommt - sprich muß es an der config liegen (denk ich mal). Für Euere hilfe währe ich echt dankbar.   :Embarassed: 

Spiele wie Scorched3D funktionieren hingegen wunderbar (ohne wine - Linuxversion).

----------

## mkr

Bei mir läuft GTA2 auch nicht (mit Cedega 4.2). Installieren lässt es sich ohne Probleme, aber beim Start gibt es eine "unhandled exception".

Wäre für Tipps ebenfalls dankbar.

----------

